# Whizzer bikes



## Whizgreg (Nov 24, 2018)

I just bought out a collection if you are looking for barn fresh Whizzer bikes I have 30 complete bikes plz contact me if you want s bike I sold 5 in a week 949-291-6072 whizgreg


----------



## kreika (Nov 24, 2018)

What a haul! Congrats!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 24, 2018)

Wow, how much for the black Ambassador?


----------



## Connor (Nov 24, 2018)

PM Sent


----------



## Whizgreg (Nov 25, 2018)

WWcwy


bikewhorder said:


> Wow, how much for the black Ambassador?



asking 9500 with a battery kit


----------



## Whizgreg (Nov 25, 2018)

Whizgreg said:


> WWcwy
> 
> asking 9500 with a battery kit


----------



## bricycle (Nov 25, 2018)

I probably wanted the 5 you sold....


----------



## Whizgreg (Nov 25, 2018)

Nope u want good stuff


----------



## Boris (Nov 25, 2018)

It's like a g_d d_mn Whizzer convention in your driveway!


----------



## vincev (Nov 25, 2018)

Boris said:


> It's like a g_d d_mn Whizzer convention in your driveway!




Watch you language.


----------



## Whizgreg (Nov 26, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow, how much for the black Ambassador?



Asking 9500 restored with correct 600 engine just sold a beater for 6k just a hook to c what kind of response I get a I got a good offer on it


----------



## Whizgreg (Jan 15, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow, how much for the black Ambassador?



9000


----------

